# supering tbh



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I will be starting 3 new packages this spring. I plan to make 1 hive 30" long, and the other 2 48'', or thereabouts. The 30 inch hive I am planning on making a super, about the size of a nuc, also with top bars, but not with sloped sides. 

Has anyone tried anything like this before. My main concern in a roof, as I dont want water leaking into the lower hive.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

My friend Laura here in Portland built a hive she calls he "hivemonster." You can see photos here: 










http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/sanchokatydid/son of hivemonster/

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

thats is pretty neat, is that a standard lang super?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

It is a Warre box I believe.

Matt


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

NY_BLUES said:


> I will be starting 3 new packages this spring. I plan to make 1 hive 30" long, and the other 2 48'', or thereabouts. The 30 inch hive I am planning on making a super, about the size of a nuc, also with top bars, but not with sloped sides.
> 
> Has anyone tried anything like this before. My main concern in a roof, as I dont want water leaking into the lower hive.


YES, I settled for vented bars with a warre style quilt box and a regular flat roof with enough of an overhang to keep out the rain but let moisture from inside wick out.


----------

